# Plastic Thunderhawk incoming?



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Just saw this over at Faeit
Last pic in next months WD it seems.


----------



## Osiris (Mar 28, 2013)

if they are indeed releasing a plastic Thunderhawk, I may pick one up...unless the price is comparable to FW...then I would just drop the money to get the FW one. Either way, hoping it will only cost a reasonable amount...cant wait for it to come out though.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Osiris said:


> if they are indeed releasing a plastic Thunderhawk, I may pick one up...unless the price is comparable to FW...then I would just drop the money to get the FW one. Either way, hoping it will only cost a reasonable amount...cant wait for it to come out though.


I'd still get the plastic then, less of a chance of warping or being too heavy to stay upright properly....generally a better deal typically.

That said I'm not sold on this being a Plastic Thunderhawk just yet. Forgeworld stuff has popped up in GW battle reports since the reboot and even some of the pictures, it's only a matter of time before we see them teasing use with them in the Parting Shot. 

I'm not saying it's not a Plastic Thunderhawk, I'm just not putting all my hopes into a picture GW is using to cocktease my wallet.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Comparing to the FW, one.. the only differences I can spot are that theres a few less details, and the cannon muzzle is a different design... However.. that's not enough to go on to say this is a plastic Thunderhawk... fingers crossed though.


----------



## refractory (Sep 15, 2008)

* ^ damn ninja's


As far as i can tell, just briefly looking over that pic and ones on forge world's site, that
IMO its not a plastic kit, it's a resin forge world model. the details are just to close to the forge world model for this to be a new kit.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Much as I want a plastic thunderhawk, I'll refer you to this article from last time Apocolypse was launched...

http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/223032.page


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Just saw this over at Faeit
> Last pic in next months WD it seems.


YES!!!

Want, want, want!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> Much as I want a plastic thunderhawk, I'll refer you to this article from last time Apocolypse was launched...
> 
> http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/223032.page


Looks like the same one from that previous WD with some touched up paint. A bit disappointing but good to get this solved.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Zion said:


> Looks like the same one from that previous WD with some touched up paint. A bit disappointing but good to get this solved.


Not to overtly contradict, but, until the WD is in my hand I'm not calling this solved. But, I guess I'll have to wait for the May WD.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

There will be no plastic thunderhawk next month, if there were it wouldnt be plastered on the previous months white dwarf any more than the riptide was plasteted all over last months WD


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> There will be no plastic thunderhawk next month, if there were it wouldnt be plastered on the previous months white dwarf any more than the riptide was plasteted all over last months WD


Bits, I have dreams and you're crushing them.

But, I'm going to reserve things until the May WD.


----------



## refractory (Sep 15, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Comparing to the FW, one.. the only differences I can spot are that theres a few less details, and *the cannon muzzle is a different design...*


the difference of the turbo laser and the thunderhawk cannon?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I hate you damned nay-sayers! 

Let it be! Ouh please let it be a plastic Thunderhawk!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Doelago said:


> I hate you damned nay-sayers!
> 
> Let it be! Ouh please let it be a plastic Thunderhawk!


I'm standing over here with him.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

At last years gamesday this question was put to a couple of the design team and the answer was a clear no, I'm sure it was mentioned on here.
Plus it does look exactly like the FW one.

It's hardly definitive but I doubt we'll see a plastic thunderhawk just yet


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> At last years gamesday this question was put to a couple of the design team and the answer was a clear no, I'm sure it was mentioned on here.
> Plus it does look exactly like the FW one.
> 
> It's hardly definitive but I doubt we'll see a plastic thunderhawk just yet


Were on a design team and ask a question about a specific product before its release date, I would say 'no' as well.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Well for looking exactly the same the top cannon doesn't seem to be on the one they sell. Proportions at a glance also seem slightly off somehow. Not that I could see any real point in a plastic kit. Would be cheaper, but the game really never seemed designed to handle something like that being playable real well. Mechwarrior had a similar issue when they made a Dropship for that. It had stats. Just didn't really fit in otherwise.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

If it is a plastic Thawk, I'll buy at least 2 even if they are really weak in game for their cost as they stand

I think its time for GW to do another bunch of apocalypse related stuff, maybe a rerelease/ rules clarification for 6th ed. Lets be honest we never thought we'd see a plastic baneblade or ever see a stompa


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I have held off buying a flyer so far, partly because there's no slot for them in the SW codex, partly because they just seem too damn expensive. However, if there's a plastic thunderhawk, I will be jumping on that like fleas on a stray dog.

That picture could simply mean that the battle report next month is just an all flyer affair though. Which is the most likely option I think.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Well it certainly has potential.... the price tag on the other hand.... not looking forward to that what so ever.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2013/03/...hunderhawk.html?showComment=1364569765125&m=1

Over on feit. Not substantial, but, same as here.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Page 56, WD345, September 2008. Exact same model. Sorry fellows.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Were on a design team and ask a question about a specific product before its release date, I would say 'no' as well.


they rarely respond to any questions one way or another, I think the point was the fact that they actually responded


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Most likely its a hint at a 6th ed update for apocalypse.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

IanC said:


> Most likely its a hint at a 6th ed update for apocalypse.


Which is cool if true.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I would say that the very fact tthat the forgeworld models are still available is a suggestion that there isn't a plastic one in the works. When the trygon, baneblade and shadowsword were done in plastic their resin counterparts dissapeared a couple of months before the plastic releases. If they are talkign about plastic thunderhawks for may then the forgeworld ones should have already vanished from their site.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Seems like we're assuming May, but, whose to say its not a preview for later?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The model's been around since 2008, so I doubt it's a Thunderhawk-related release. I'd say it was a flyer release, seeing as there are no Baneblades or Titans and lots of flyers.

Midnight


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

The Thunder hawk is pictured with a turbo laser destruction which is one of the option for the FW kit, still stated in the blurb on FW site but not pictured in the current set of pictures on the site, but both pictures in IA Aeronautica have it.

Lends some credibility to the new Apocalypse roumours


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

While this isn't conclusive about whether one is being released or not this is definately a FW thunderhawk, 
it is the one shown in white dwarf when apocalypse was first released


(additional) just had this forwarded to me

http://www.dakkadakka.com/s/i/at/at2/2008/11/21/5c6120e0ee676edf9fb07b301cdb930e_5914.jpg


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> While this isn't conclusive about whether one is being released or not this is definately a FW thunderhawk,
> it is the one shown in white dwarf when apocalypse was first released
> 
> 
> ...


Still, I'm reserving things for May's WD to hit the stands.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Has anyone thought they may have just added the picture for shits and giggles? Look at all the other parting shots in WD and whether they actually have any link to what is released the next month - for instance last month was a picture of space wolves and tyranids, there isn't a single space wolf in this issue and nids are only in the battle report and it isn't even the right hive fleet.

I doubt they are going to make it really obvious what is coming out next month by doing something as silly as showing an image of what army may have new things for, it's a thunder hawk hooray it looks cool nothing more, in the words of Mr Grimwig from Oliver Twist - I will eat my hat if the thunderhawk is even in next month's WD


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't recall a statement anywhere that there would be a release for it next month.
If there is a 6E Apocalypse, then, drumming up interest in things like a plastic Thunderhawk early might be what they're hoping to achieve. Like what was previously stated, no-one thought there would be a day with plastic Baneblade or Ork Stompa but those are now available. If a plastic Thunderhawk comes down the pipeline then I'll be happy. But, were this a parting shot of a Titan, then I'd be much more skeptical.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Could a variant of a T-Hawk be on the cards?, one that is not currently available at FW.

That way FW still produces it's own T-Hawks, while Citidel produces one of its own, just a thought.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Can't imagine at 500 quid (1k in Oz no doubt) a GW T'hawk will be a big seller and if they make it cheaper it kinda torpedos FW's kit.

Be willing to bet that the T'hawk will remain a FW, "for the veterans" only, kit.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Can't imagine at 500 quid (1k in Oz no doubt) a GW T'hawk will be a big seller and if they make it cheaper it kinda torpedos FW's kit.
> 
> Be willing to bet that the T'hawk will remain a FW, "for the veterans" only, kit.


Thanks for the clarrification, but i would buy one if they did and Chaos it up a bit.


----------

